# Affiliate Info



## Ball Fish (Jun 14, 2006)

I understand that if I set up myself as an affiliate program I need to pay fees like with shareasale.com to manage it.

But let's say I add a t-shirt affiliate linking to another tee site. Do I pay fees? Or do they keep track and just send a check if my link generates them sales?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> But let's say I add a t-shirt affiliate linking to another tee site. Do I pay fees? Or do they keep track and just send a check if my link generates them sales?


There are no fees for joining someone else affiliate program (where you just add a link to their site and earn commissions on the sales you generate).

For example, tshirthell has an affiliate program that is free to join (and converts pretty well). After you setup the link, you can login to their site and check your sales stats.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Ball Fish said:


> I understand that if I set up myself as an affiliate program I need to pay fees like with shareasale.com to manage it.


That's right Randy. There are two sides to Shareasale and any affiliate network, the merchant and the afffiliate. 

The merchant pays the fee, the affiliate earns the commission. By linking to the merchant, and generating sales for them, the affiliate earns a percentage of the sale. The merchant then pays shareasale (the affiliate network) a fee, usually a percentage of the commission paid out.

So no, you don't pay anything as an affiliate.


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Has anyone had success on the other end of the spectrum...that is implementing an affiliate program for your website (similar to what t-shirt hell has done) ?

If so, what company do you use to manage the program/bring in affiliates?

Thanks


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't use shareasale.com or any of the other subscription based affiliate programs due to the extremely high price for minimal scripting, Instead I use idevaffiliate. It is a back end sql database that tracks all the same info, and can be managed in house, therefore it tracks all sales and hits, and all you have to do is send out a check at the end of each month/week/whatever. It also tracks unique hits, times, and ip addresses. the software costs about $100, and i beleive is much better than shareasale.com


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Bare in mind you aren't getting the vast exposure to your affiliate program as you would be if you were listed on an affiliate network. It introduces you to super affiliates, can manage your datafeeds, handles your payments - so there is more to the price than the scripting. That being said SAS is dirt cheap anyway and very well run.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If so, what company do you use to manage the program/bring in affiliates?


I have an affiliate program that I run through ShareASale. I like the fact that they manage all the affiliate support and check writing. It's pretty inexpensive as well and exposes you to a lot of potential affiliates just by being part of their network.


----------



## crobike (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm an affiliate of customink and if you have enough visitors you can earn a little income with them.
I have placed their products on our site and their coupon codes and now I earn between $50-$100 per day. 
They use kolimbo it's a private affiliate tracking and management solution.
I'm very satisfied with them because they delivere the checks quickly to me.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

With my Advertising site I look for an affiliate program that is working with one of the big guys (SAS CJ or LS) many times an inhouse program is plagued with problems and also an inhouse program could be an indication of a Fly by night scam. I do not trust inhouse programs (also is a pain to track 40 or 50 individual programs) Most of the big affiliate publishers are the same way so while you may "save money" on fees you will probably loose out on getting some of the better affiliates who have developed the best programs for getting people to your sites.


----------



## Thatsmyshirt.com (Apr 9, 2005)

We use ClixGalore. They do all the work, check writing and did provide great exposure and we get alot of traffic from it. However I have heard Share A Sale may be the best for t-shirt websites. Does anyone use Share A Sale that may have used ClixGalore and have a preference?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone use Share A Sale that may have used ClixGalore and have a preference?


I haven't used clixgalore from the merchant end, but I've used it from the affiliate end (and I've used shareasale from both ends )

I prefer shareasale from the affiliate end because it's much easier to navigate and has better tools for affiliates (like the make-a-page feature).


----------

